# CM HAF-X Staubfilter/Deckel abnehmen



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich komm mir mit der Frage schon fast blöd vor aber anscheinend bin ich zu dumm, um den Deckel, des Gehäuses und das Gitter vor dem Front-Staubfilter abzunehmen. 
Wäre toll wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte 

MfG godfather22


----------



## der_knoben (19. Oktober 2012)

Für oben am besten Deckel abnehmen.
Dafür musst du das Gehäuse auf beiden Seiten aufmachen und die Plastikverstiftung zur Seite drücken.
Die Staubfilter selbst sind hinter dem Gitter versteckt. Das musst du vorsichtig aufbiegen.

Für den Filter in der Front:

Das Gehäuse vorne leicht anheben und unten dann unter dem Staubfilter ziehen, dann sollte es abgehen.


----------



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2012)

ok danke werde ich direkt mal gucken ob das geht


----------



## Rurdo (5. November 2012)

Du musst beim Frontstaubfilter aber nicht nur ziehen, sondern nach oben drücken und ziehen


----------



## godfather22 (5. November 2012)

Danke werde ich gleich mal versuchen. Hab ich immer noch nicht hingekriegt 
Edit: hab's immer noch nicht geschaft -.-
Hab das jetzt mit Druckluft gesäubert.


----------

